# Easton EC70 SL info



## traumabill

Anyone have any real info on these wheels? All I can find is from ebay auctions. 
Are they carbon fairings or what is the deal with them. I see that they're not light, but an very intrigued by them... I think they are 38mm...even Easton's website doesn't have them.

Anyone have MSRP on them?

Thanks for your help...


Bill


----------



## RiderMike

Hi. I've been running EC70-SLs for three months now. They're structural carbon bonded to an aluminum rim, not a fairing. The sidwalls are carbon but don't have a "weave" but you can see the weave along the edge where the spokes enter. A very cool visual effect. The weight is not great—a little heavier than advertised. The cartridge bearings are smooth, but not very "loose". I'm swapping them out soon for ceramics. They are stiff though, yet very comfortable, more than I thought they'd be. I bought them from BeyondBikes.com for $1150. They come with skewers but no wheelbags or lock ring for my campy cassette.


----------



## Roadrider22

I also have a pair of them that I have not mounted yet. I agree with the previous poster, very high quality construction, uni-directional carbon and very eye catching. MSRP will be in the $1200 area. Easton hubs are really some of the best out there. I am probably going to be listing mine before using as I picked up a set of new Reynolds clinchers for a good price. I will probably sell for $850 shipped in the original box with skewers. If interested and want a pic, let me know.


----------

